# english breeches



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

What is everyones favorite brand of schooling breeches? 

I personally love the grand prix kneepatch (especially the style that has a million pockets.) Until about 2, maybe 3 years ago I only wore irideons but they were so unflattering it was sad. I switched to grand prix breeches and I am no longer ashamed to go out in public after being at the barn! I had a pair of their full seats that wore out super fast though =/ now I am a little worried about my other ones because they are feeling thin in weird areas. 

So, thoughts? 

Also, what do people think of the horze breeches? They look nice and affordable.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I won't buy anything that sounds like it came off a prostitute.

I like On Course breeches, knee patch or full seat, and Fuller Fillies jodhpurs. The FF are more expensive than the OC, but tend to last longer.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I have lots of brands, my favorites so far are Kerrits and Tuffriders. They're both really comfortable, Kerrits last longer though.
I have Irideon winter breeches (water resistant and fleece lined) I LOVE them. They can withstand a lot of tough weather and riding. 
My show breeches are Ariats, not really a fan of the feel, but they look nice and were a gift. I've had a few pairs of Ariats and they were all very stiff/scratchy.
I have another no name brand, if I could find them I would buy them again. They've outlasted my Tuffriders so far.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I too have many favorites. 

I used to have a vendetta against breeches, but then I finally found the right size and I am now a happy camper. My favorites for schooling are Tailored Sportsman.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> I won't buy anything that sounds like it came off a prostitute.
> .


Giggle. My favorites are Horze brand. They're the same sort of stiffer "TS" type material but thicker and about half the price of Tailored Sportsman. I also like the Tuscany brand, as well as Equine Couture. 
I like my TS but find that very few of their cuts are comfortable or flattering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm a total snob and only ride in tailored sportsmans...they are super comfortable and flattering and last a long time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I used to _love _the Devon-Aire Cool Cotton breeches. They used to be super soft and very lightweight, but the last time I tried a pair on they were stiff & scratchy. No like.

Can't stand the one pair of TuffRiders full seat breeches I've got. They just don't right me right around the stomach area. Plus I _hate _the ribbing with a passion. Just haven't been happy with them although I've debated trying a different style.

I've recently come across the Ride AP brand through horseloverz. I'm fairly sold on their Ashley line. Although it's obvious the consistency in the make just isn't there. My black pair feels great. Fits me awesome, love the fabric (it's a little thicker but soft). The tan pair not so great. The fit is eh, but the fabric is like entirely different from the black pair kinda stiff & thin. Weird seeing as they were the exact same style etc just a different color. I also ordered a pair of knee patch style that _also _felt different >.> But not nearly as bad as my tan full seats. They're not bad if you just want something cheap LOL.


----------



## cheshirecat (Feb 24, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Giggle. My favorites are Horze brand. They're the same sort of stiffer "TS" type material but thicker and about half the price of Tailored Sportsman.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


which one of the horze breeches do you have?


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'm not too picky about breeches provided they are comfortable and not too unaffordable.

I love my Kerrits. I have two pairs of full seat breeches, one for schooling and one for show, and I love them both. At over $100 though, I can't really justify buying more pairs. I do have a few pairs of their riding tights though, and I love them! Super comfortable, fit nicely, and cool in the summer. I'll be curious to see how well I can stand them alone in the winter though.

I also have a few pairs of Tuffriders, and while I find them super comfortable, the fit just isn't right. I wear a size 26 in most breeches, though I could probably do just fine in a 24 I don't like them too tight. My tuffrider 26s are borderline too tight in the waist, but the area underneath the waistband is super baggy. I guess they expect you to have more bulk down there and a slimmer waist! 

I also have a couple pairs of miscellaneous knee patch pairs. I know that one of them is devon-aire x wear that I've had for an eternity, along with a pair of green ones with a big blue stretchy stripe down either side. Then there's a few pairs that my old barn owner gave me because she didn't like them.


----------



## Colour my World (Jun 3, 2013)

I have a few cheap pairs that are good. They are from greenhawk and they r the elation.(only in Canada) . I have tailored sportsman johds and I would really love some breeches from em


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've given up on breeches. One day some brand will make a "curvy fit" breech and then I'll try them again. Until then, it's tights for me!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

cheshirecat said:


> Also, what do people think of the horze breeches? They look nice and affordable.


I really like them. I have a pair of full seats, a pair of knee patch, and a pair of "active check" full seats.

The knee patch breeches are just cloth patches, but the full seats have faux suede. 

I like them because they're not super low rise, yet they aren't granny pants, either. 

HOWEVER, I purchased mine when they were having the big 50% and 40% coupons. I refuse to buy them at full price. I also get upset at the fact that they never seem to have much selection on their website now that they've branched out and started selling in stores/with other catalogs. 



Speed Racer said:


> I won't buy anything that sounds like it came off a prostitute.


Honestly? That's my favorite part. :lol: I just don't recommend you get them shipped to your workplace. The box says HORZE in giant red letters all over it. :shock:


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

For inexpensive breeches I really love Tuff Rider. I have a few pair of their schooling tights and 2 pair of knee patch breeches. I haven't had an issue with fit at all, but I am tallish (5'9) 

I just got some winter breeches from Kerrits and love those too! Not as comfy as TR but so warm!

I also just discovered Tropical Rider. They have some extra options on sizing when you order (tall, short etc) I ordered them because they are supposed to be UBER warm. I have high hopes!


----------

